# wer zeicht mir mal die ville?



## Hille (14. Oktober 2002)

Tach zusammen!
ich hör immer ville hier, ville da!
ich hab mein bike gestern wieder nach kölle gebracht und will hier jetzt mal etwas öfters fahren. 
heute gurck ich die luxemburger runter und schau mich da um, aber es wär schön, wenn sich da unten demnächst mal ne kleine "ibc-gruppentour" machen ließe.
bin generell auch für ne zugfahrt ins siebengebirge zu haben!!
guß
Hille


----------



## Hille (14. Oktober 2002)

uiuiui, komm gerade zurück und muß euch sagen: da isses ja richtig langweilig!!
oder bin ich etwa in der falschen ecke gefafren (so um den bleibtrausee rum)?
gruß
Hille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (16. Oktober 2002)

Tja der "Bleibtreusee" ist nun nicht gerade der Gardasee.
Das ist wohl mit die unattraktivste Gegend des Reviers. Wird meist nur zum Anwärmen genommen. (vielleicht ist deshalb da auch der Homotreff?)  

Es gibt schon bessere Stellen, da müssten wir mal ne Tour organisieren. Wie gesagt, die Ville ist nicht Harz oder Schwarzwald, es fehlt, vor allem für konditionsstarke Fahrer, an Höhenmetern, aber müde kannst du dich da schon machen, musst nur wissen wo.  

Mal sehen was lord 61 und die anderen zu sagen haben.

Haaaaaaaaaaaalllllooooooo, geht dies Jahr noch was?

gruß   gt


----------



## redrace (16. Oktober 2002)

> Haaaaaaaaaaaalllllooooooo, geht dies Jahr noch was?



HUHU

Ich bin gerade in meiner wohlverdienten Trainingspause! Aber eine lockere Ausfahrt geht wohl noch!

@ Hille

Wie Gabjei schon gesagt hat, in der Ville ist es halt richtig flach, aber die Mitfahrer machen die Tour schwer!!    
Spass beiseite, wenn Du in der Ville 500 hm machen willst musst Du schon gut 60 km unterwegs sein und die Singeltrails sind auch rar gesät aber es gibt sie!

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (16. Oktober 2002)

Yupp, so schaut dat.
Also am kommenden Wochenende hätte ich Zeit. 
Samstag oder Sonntag. 
Als Treffpunkt wünsche ich mir den Wasserturm.  

gruß gt


----------



## GrüneRose (16. Oktober 2002)

Wäre für eine Tour dieses Wochenende auch noch zu haben, aber wo ist denn Ville? Komme aus Köln, wie komme ich denn da hin?

Grüße und vielleicht bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------



## Hille (16. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du die Luxemburger runterradelst (die 265 oder so), liegt sie kurz vor Brühl auf der rechten Seite.

Wo der Wasserturm ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht.
Wenn, könnte ich am Sonntag, aber erst ab Mittag/Nachmittag. Is das in Ordnung?


----------



## mahatma (17. Oktober 2002)

Tja, von mir aus kanns am Sonntag losgehen.  
Dann könnten wir eine beschauliche Schnupperrunde drehen und den einen oder anderen Punkt ansteuern. 
Übrigens: Die Luxemburger (265) runter und vor Brühl rechts ist eigentlich *nur* der Bleibtreusee, mit Ville hat das nicht viel zu tun.

Treffpunkt Wasserturm: 
Dafür setzt man sich am besten in die Linie 18, die fährt ja die Luxemburger runter (kommend aus Richtung Dom/ Neumarkt/Barbarossaplatz). Dann in Brühl Süd aussteigen und an der Bahn entlang zur 2. Querstraße zurückfahren. Das ist die Liblarer Straße. Dieser in Richtung hohe Hausnummern folgen. Nach ca. 2 km bergauf steht man am Wasserturm. Das ganze ist aber auch für Radfahrer ausgeschildert. Zur Not fragen, den Wasserturm kennt im Normalfall jeder Brühler.

Uhrzeit: 
Wie wärs mit 13.00 Uhr?

Wie gesagt, dann drehen wir ne gemütliche Schnupperrunde. Je nach Wetter so ~ 30 - 35 km.

lord 61 ist in Urlaub (Türkei bei 25°  )  und helman hat
abgesagt. 

Was ist mit dem Rest.
Ich bin jedenfalls am Sonntag um 13.00 Uhr am Wasserturm. Wer kommt der kommt, sonst fahr ich eben allein.
Und Schutzbleche nicht vergessen. It´s dirty in Ville.  

gruß   gt


----------



## Hille (17. Oktober 2002)

Jooo, man!
Ich werd alles dran geben, zu kommen!!
Sehr cool!


----------



## GrüneRose (17. Oktober 2002)

Dann bin ich auch dabei!

Bis dann,

GrüneRose


----------



## Hille (17. Oktober 2002)

Alle guten Dinge sind 4!

"REDRACE, REDRACE, REDRACE!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel79 (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Zusammen,
komme ganz aus der Nähe und würde wenn alle guten Dinge unter Umständen 5 sein könnten auch gerne mitfahren.
Geht 13.00 Uhr am Wasserturm klar?


----------



## mahatma (17. Oktober 2002)

Klar, jeder der will kann mitfahren. 
Wird ne gemütliche Schnuppertour.

gruß gt


----------



## redrace (18. Oktober 2002)

HUHU

Wir (Edith und ich) sind am Sonntag um 13:00 Uhr auch am Wasserturm!! Zieht euch warm an soll kalt werden!!   

Gruß


----------



## mahatma (18. Oktober 2002)

Na prima,

wenn das so weitergeht, wird die Ville noch wg. Überfüllung geschlossen.


----------



## Hille (18. Oktober 2002)

In diesem Fall wäre ich für V.I.P.-Ausweise für IBC-Mitglieder


----------



## vanillefresser (18. Oktober 2002)

Wenn in der Ville noch Platz für 2 ältere Herren sein sollte,
würden wir uns auch anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vanillefresser _
> *Wenn in der Ville noch Platz für 2 ältere Herren sein sollte,
> würden wir uns auch anschließen  *



Ältere Herren sind mir persönlich höchst willkommen.  
Wir müssen ja irgendwie unseren redrace gebremst kriegen.  
Dann bis Sonntag, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der eine oder andere. Wenn wir uns schon schön dreckig machen wie die Schweine, sollten wir auch als Rotte auftreten.  

gruß   gt


----------



## redrace (19. Oktober 2002)

HUHU

Mich kann man nicht bremsen, ich bin die Bremse in Person. 
Ich bringe wahrscheinlich auch noch ein Mädel mit!! Also benehmt euch!!  

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (19. Oktober 2002)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs OK ist, komme ich auch.

Bin ich hier richtig ? (Grafik gucken!)

..._sorry, für die bescheuerte Zeichnung_


----------



## mahatma (19. Oktober 2002)

Ja, genau da musst du hin.


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Oktober 2002)

Hallo IBC Biker,
wenn so viele kommen, dann muss ich wohl auch 
mal vorbeischauen.


Bis Morgen dann...

Ich hoffe das XC - Racer auch kommt.


----------



## Hille (20. Oktober 2002)

Es ist zum Tütenvollgöbeln!!

Ich wollte ja unbedingt mit, kam aber erst um 12:30 in Köln an.
Ab in die Bahn, die machte aber schon nach zwei Haltestellen Endstation (do legs di nieda!).
Also losgeradelt, und um 13:20 stand ich triefend am Wasserturm.
Das Echo meiner kläglichen Rufe dürfte noch immer über dem Heider Bergsee hin- und herwimmern... "IBC C C c c c c . . . .  ".
Schade auch. Aber an diesem See gefiel es mir auch schon viel besser.

Ich hoffe nur, dass euch die Tour jetzt gefallen hat, damit ihr alle Bock auf eine Wiederholung habt...!

Gruß
Hille


----------



## redrace (20. Oktober 2002)

Hi Hille

10 min. to late!!! 


Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2002)

Hi Hille
Haben bis ca.13:15Uhr gewartet. Sind dann losgefahren.
Schade, hast echt was verpasst.

gabjeitiroler hat uns in die Singletrail-Geheimnisse der Ville eingeweiht. 10 IBC'ler waren vor Ort. Inkl. zwei Frauen.
Sind ca.2 Stunden und etwa 30km gemeinsam geradelt.

Ich würde mich auf eine Wiederholung freuen


----------



## mahatma (20. Oktober 2002)

Tja, sowas nennt man Pech.
Wir haben bis 10 nach 13 gewartet. 
Apropo 10, wir waren genau 10 Leute. (2 x weiblich, 8  x männlich)
Mir hat´s gut gefallen, sollte man bei Gelegenheit wirklich mal wiederholen.
Wenn Hille dabei sein will, sollte er meiner Meinung nach, zuerst mal seine Signatur entfernen.  
Und, ganz wichtig, sich einen Fahrplan zulegen. Gibt´s für umsonst in jedem Fahrgastcenter.  

Bis dann mal

gruß   gt


----------



## Hille (20. Oktober 2002)

Schon passiert !
Und was den Fahrplan angeht: Es war einfach Pech, dass ich gerade DIE Bahn erwischt hat, die in Klettenberg Endstation hatte...
Ich wär damit aber auch so etwas zu spät gekommen.

Ihr erhaltet hiermit die offizielle Erlaubnis, in diesem Forum meine Unpünktlichkeit anzuprangern!!
Viel Spaß, und bitte bitte nicht unter die Gürtellinie 

Gruß,
Hille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (20. Oktober 2002)

@ Hille
Bist du mit der Bahn 18 gefahren die um +-12:20 an der Endhaltestelle war? Ich war auch in dem Zug, hab' dich auf dem Bahnsteig aber nicht gesehen. Ich hab dann auf den nächsten Zug gewartet, und war dann um genau 13:00 oben.

Also bis zum nächsten mal, freu mich schon

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## vanillefresser (20. Oktober 2002)

Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht, schön daß sich mal 10 Leutchen zusammengefunden haben.
Kann jederzeit wiederholt werden.

" Der Cappuccino danach und dazu ´ne Waffel mit Eis, Kirschen und Sahne hat es voll gebracht "


----------



## Hille (20. Oktober 2002)

@ GrüneRose: Nein, ich war dann wohl noch einen später dran (der war um 12:44 an der Endhaltestelle). Sonst hätte ich´s ja wahrscheinlich noch geschafft...
Ich bin erst um 12:30 in meiner Bude in Köln angekommen und hab mich direkt auf´s Rad geschwungen.

Aber zeichnet sich da etwa eine Regelmäßigkeit ab? Denn wenn die 18 Sonntags nur 4mal die Std fährt, heißt das ja, dass nur jede 2te über Brühl fährt...
Mit dieser Erkenntnis MUSS es beim nächsten mal einfach klappen.


@ vanillefresser: das mit dem Cappuccino und der Waffel macht mich jetzt erst richtig neidisch 


@ gabjeitiroler: Bitte bitte, darf ich denn jetzt?



In diesem Sinne: Alle guten Dinge sind 11!

Gruß
Hille


----------



## mahatma (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hille _
> *@ gabjeitiroler: Bitte bitte, darf ich denn jetzt? *



...dürfen darfst du.......nur,
ob du können kannst........... 

bis dann

gruß   gt


----------



## Dirk S. (21. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Hille.
mit der Pünktlichkeit ist es bei einigen Leuten nicht weit her!  

Hat aber auch ohne dich Spass gemacht.

Einen Versuch hast Du noch!

Scherz beiseite.
War nee echt gute Tour.

Deine Idee war nicht schlecht.
Können wir gerne wiederholen.

Vielleicht mal hinter den Sieben Bergen, bei den ....

Bis dann....

Dirk


----------



## Hille (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dirk S. _
> *Hat aber auch ohne dich Spass gemacht.*



Dankeschön!
Ich selbst bin ebenfalls ohne euch auf meine Kosten gekommen, weil ich so noch etwas rumgeradelt bin (war ja gerade mal da...).
Aber das war ja nicht der Sinn der Sache...

Siebengebirge dann auf jeden Fall auch mal!

Also Butter bei de Fische: Wer kann nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## redrace (21. Oktober 2002)

HUHU

Ich kann am kommenden WE auf keinen Fall!!


Gruß


----------



## mahatma (21. Oktober 2002)

Sorry, ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## vanillefresser (21. Oktober 2002)

Sorry,
kann leider auch nicht , große Familienfeier über das Wochenende angesacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (21. Oktober 2002)

Und ich dann nur am Samstag, da ich am Sonntag schon eine Tour geplant hab' (mit der MTB Gruppe, siehe Sig).

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## helman (22. Oktober 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
Es gibt noch Leben in der Ville .. **GRINS**

Auch wenn schon einigen für das kommende WE abgesagt haben ... hier ein Vorschlag für eine Tour:

CTF in Mettmann am Sonntag den 27.10.2002. Startzeit ist von 9.30 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr. Weitere Informationen unter: 

http://www.team-me.de/

Wäre nett ein paar alte Gesichter zu treffen und einigen neue Kennenzulernen. 

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren ?

Gruß

helman


----------



## Hille (22. Oktober 2002)

Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt? Steht auf der angegebenen Seite nix zu...
Die Links mit den detailierten Infos kann ich nicht öffnen.


----------



## helman (23. Oktober 2002)

Hier die Informationen aus dem Infoschreiben:

Veranstalter: Radsportverein Team-ME e.V. Mettmann
Ansprechpartner: Rainer Bonik
Tel.: 0175.272 21 66
e-mail: [email protected]
Termin: Sonntag, den 27. Oktober 2002
Start/Ziel: 40822 Mettmann, Schule Gruitener Straße

Anfahrt: Autobahn A3, Ausfahrt Mettmann (18),
MTB-Strecke: 22, 34 und 50 km (1,2,3 Punkte zur BDR-Wertung)
Startzeit: 9.30 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr
Kontrollschluß: 15.00 Uhr

Startgebühr: - Jugendliche bis 14 Jahre frei
- bis 18 Jahre EUR 3,00
- über 18 JahreEUR 6,00
Pfand für Startnummer EUR 4,

Anmeldung: Für Jedermann am Start, Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren
nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen
Verpflegung: An den Kontrollstellen Getränke und Obst gratis.
Am Start/Ziel Verpflegung zu günstigen Preisen.

Unfallschutz: Wir empfehlen zur eigenen Sicherheit dringend das
Tragen eines guten Radhelmes und Handschuhe.

Haftung: Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigene Rechnung und Gefahr.
Der Veranstalter übernimmt k e i n e Haftung.
Die Bestimmungen der Straßenverkehrsordnung sind
einzuhalten. Ferner gelten die Regeln der Sportordnung
und der Generalausschreibung CTF des BDR.

Sonstiges: Eine CTF ist keine Rennveranstaltung. Auf Wanderer,
Spaziergänger und Reiter ist besondere Rücksicht
zu nehmen! Die ausgeschilderte Strecke darf nicht
verlassen werden. Unterwegs darf kein Abfall
weggeworfen werden. Entsogung an den Kontrollpunkten
und am Start/Ziel.

Gruß

Helman


----------



## mahatma (25. Oktober 2002)

Glaub zwar nicht, dass du dich heute im Forum rumtreibst, aber ich muss da mal was loswerden:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY "Alter Sack"!!!* 
        

Na wie fühlt man sich denn so, wenn es zügig auf die 40 angeht?
Feier schön und......Hals und Rahmenbruch.

gruß   gt


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2002)

Feiern??

Ich bin Beamter und damit am arbeiten!!!!!  
Aber soviel zum "wie fühle ich mich": Mann ist nur so alt wie man IHN fühlt!!   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Mann ist nur so alt wie man IHN fühlt!!*



Leichte Korrektur: Man ist so alt wie man sich *anfühlt* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !

Kannst ja bald Senioren *II* fahren


----------



## vanillefresser (26. Oktober 2002)

Hi redrace,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, bist ja dann jetzt wohl Beamter auf Lebenszeit 


Weiterhin alles Gute


----------



## mahatma (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GrüneRose _
> *Und ich dann nur am Samstag, da ich am Sonntag schon eine Tour geplant hab' (mit der MTB Gruppe, siehe Sig).
> 
> CU,
> ...



Und?
Haste dich mit der mountainbikegruppe wohl gefühlt? 
Wo seid ihr genau gewesen?
Oder ist alles vom Winde verweht worden?

gruß gt


----------



## GrüneRose (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gabjeitiroler _
> *
> 
> Und?
> ...



Hallo Gt, die Tour wurde leider abgeblasen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, wegen Orkanwarnung. Es sollte eingentich ins Windecker Ländchen gehen, aber wie gesagt, wurd nix. Aber hoffentlich nächsten Sonntag 

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Hille (28. Oktober 2002)

@ helman: Wie ist denn eure Mettmann-Tour gelaufen?


----------



## vanillefresser (28. Oktober 2002)

Hi ,

war eben mal in der Ville ( Berggeistsee/ Bombenkrater und andere Seite der B 51 ) und bin fast nur gelaufen.
Der Sturm hat doch einige Bäumchen entwurzelt und quergelegt, ganz abgesehen davon, daß man vor lauter Laub und Ästen kaum noch einen Trail findet !
Müßte mal dringend aufgeräumt werden, ich hoffe die Forstverwaltung sputet sich!

@redrace: Sind eure Sägen noch warm, wäre ideales Terrain für ne Übung !

Würd auch freiwillig mitsägen 

Warte auf Vorschläge für nächste Tour


----------



## helman (28. Oktober 2002)

...ist leider wegen Sturm ausgefallen. Hatten aber eine netten Local getroffen der sich als prima Tourguide anbot und uns so wenigstens einen kurzen Ritt duch das Neandertal möglich machte. hatten mit ca. 9 Bikern auch so Spaß. 

In ein paar Wochen soll der CTF nachgeholt werden. Siehe www.team-me.de

Wenn ich Zeit habe fahre ich wieder hin.

Gruß

Helman


----------



## mahatma (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vanillefresser _
> *Hi ,
> 
> war eben mal in der Ville ( Berggeistsee/ Bombenkrater und andere Seite der B 51 ) und bin fast nur gelaufen.
> ...



Warum? Das eine oder andere Bäumchen soll ruhig liegen bleiben. Da kann man so schön drüberhoppeln!  

  gt


----------



## vanillefresser (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi gt,

Bäumchen ist ja o.k. , aber ganze Bäume mit Wurzeln und Krone wie willste da springen? Kannst ja nicht sehen wo du landest 
Also drumrum fahren oder übersteigen 

Können die Woche über ja nochmals ne Kontrollfahrt starten, muß erst Freitag wieder Sicherheit produzieren


----------



## mahatma (29. Oktober 2002)

Keine Chance!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (30. Oktober 2002)

Tach zusammen.
Habe Gestern mal eine Tour durch die Ville gewagt,
um zu sehen, wo die ganzen Bäume liegen!

Die Hauptwege sind fast alle frei.

Nur auf ein paar Trails lagen noch so ein paar dickere Aste 
herum.   

Einen Vorteil hat die Sache!

Es waren so gut wie keine Fusgänger unterwegs.

Leider brauchte ich so gar nicht hupen!

Mal sehen, wann wieder alles frei ist.

Bis bald in der Ville......


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. November 2002)

Hi gabjei,

leider haben die Kollegen recht, im moment sieht es auf den kleineren Trails zum Teil recht wild aus. Habe schon ein paar größere Teile aus dem Weg geräumt, aber wir brauchen wohl deine Kettensäge. Aber beir dir vor der Haustüre sieht es ja auch wild aus. Du hasst ja den einen super Sankasten vor dr TÜr.

Gruß
Lord

@redrace auch von meiner Seite herzlichen Glückwunschwunsch zum 40....


----------



## mahatma (4. November 2002)

Stimmt.

Sollte die Bauarbeiter mal fragen, ob sie mir nicht ne dirtline shapen.  
Also, wer Gabeln und Federbeine testen will, kann das zur Zeit gerne bei mir vor der Tür machen.  

gruß   gt


----------



## GrüneRose (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gabjeitiroler _
> *
> 
> Und?
> ...



Hi gt,

jetzt kann ich deine Frage beantworten, letzten Sonntag waren wir in Altenberg unterwegs, nachdem es gerade aufgehört hatte zu regnen. Die Tour war, auch wegen des Wetters nur 22 km lang, aber wir (wir waren zu sechst) haben viel länger gebraucht, da der Michael alles außer ne Kettensäge dabei hatte um alle umgestürzten Bäume in Mundgerechte Stücke zu verarbeiten.

Die Strecke war ganz nett, aber wegen den vielen Blättern und Regen sehr rutschig. Dann stand ich auch mal im Bach, da ich nicht schnell genug aus meinen frisch erworbenen Clickies rausgekommen bin und konnte die restliche Tour in nassen Schuhen fahren. Das machte aber nichts, denn bei einer der vielen Holzbrücken hat es mich noch mal erwischt und ich stand mit einem Bein wieder Knietief im Wasser. Zum Abschluss sind wir dann (fast) alle in den kleinen Fluss gestiegen um die Fahrräder und die Schuhe wieder sauber zu bekommen  

Alles in allem eine recht nette, wenn auch kurze, Tour. Aber nächsten Sonntag geht es ins Siebengebirge mit +- 16 Leute.

cu,

GrüneRose


----------



## mahatma (8. November 2002)

Jo Altenberg kenne ich.
Da gehts von nem kleinen, länglichen Parkplatz quer über die Straße und dann direkt über ne Holzbrücke, richtig?
Bin ich auch mit dem Michael gefahren, allerdings bei gutem Wetter und selbst da war die noch relativ feucht.
Ich glaub ich muss mich noch mal beim Micha melden.
Haste ihm Grüße bestellt?

gruß gt


----------



## GrüneRose (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gabjeitiroler _
> *Jo Altenberg kenne ich.
> Da gehts von nem kleinen, länglichen Parkplatz quer über die Straße und dann direkt über ne Holzbrücke, richtig?
> Bin ich auch mit dem Michael gefahren, allerdings bei gutem Wetter und selbst da war die noch relativ feucht.
> ...



Genau die Strecke sind wir gefahren Mach das mal, ja hab ich, er hat sich auch gefreut.

Grüße,

GR


----------

